# HALLO!!!! Ich muß umziehen,... Biker um Offenburg gesucht



## x-ride.de (20. August 2003)

HI leuts, 

ich muß leider aus meinem geliebten Freiburg wegziehen, um in offenburg zustudieren!
nur leider kenne ich in offenburg keine sau und auch keine strecken! das ist doof, da ich viel freeride und auch gerne bmx oder dual fahre, gegen einen richtigen dh ist auch nichts einzuwenden, will ich natürlich gerne mit ein paar lokals schredern gehen um das revier kennen zu lehrnen! also wenn ihr aus ofenburg oder umgebung kommt ( evtl. Gengenbach) dann mailt mich bitte direkt an.

hILFE ICH SUCHE FREUNDE----SCHNIEF!

cu jojo

ride wild, ride x-ride


----------



## nils (25. August 2003)

Dann würde ich aber nicht nach Offenburg ziehen. Freiburg ist wie du ja schon richtig erkannt hast etwas schöner und mit einem alten Fahrrad in Offenburg am Bahnhof ist man in 8 min an der FH. Regiokarte und die Karte in Offenburg kosten ca. 73,- im Monat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (25. August 2003)

beim Jojo ist Freiburg manchmal richtig groß  D  : 

 Ps: wegen Eurob. schick mir doch mal per PM deine Aktuelle Handynummer, bitte.

Gruß Marc

@Jojo,

merci noch für die Zungen. Fand ich richtig nett.
In OG kenn ich nur den Radsport Kimmig, wo ich weiß daß sich da als welche zu biken treffen. Aber glaub auch eher Bordsteinkantenhüpfer   Wenn ich was weiß sag ich´s Dir.
Wir sehn uns spätestens in F-Hafen!! 

Grüßle Marc

"scherzle g´macht"


----------



## Blutdrache (25. August 2003)

Hi,

ich komme auch aus OG, leider hab ich bis jetzt nischt gefunden, da ich auch bald mein Bike bekomme  Ist wieder typisch Og nichts los. Vielleicht rede ich mal mit unserem Ortsvorsteher (elgersweier) und frage ob man nicht eine Dirt-Strecke einrichten könnte. Freeride kannste wohl ganz vergessen


----------



## Rune Roxx (27. August 2003)

Sagt mal Leute... seid ihr zu faul um euch Strecken zu suchen!? Wir haben ein erstklassiges Mittelgebirge direkt vor der Haustür! Das *muss* doch auch für FR Strecken bereit halten...


----------



## x-ride.de (27. August 2003)

ja was soll ich sagen, ich bin schon nicht grad faul, und stecke auch eine menge schmalz in die suche und den bau von strecken, aber wenn  schon was da ist warum dann lange suchen??? oder ist doch einleutend ich kenne mich halt nicht aus in og und umgebung. außerdem  habe ich bereits bei meinen besuchen zum wohnungssuchen eine geile sektion gefunden... ja zum freeriden und auch zum droppen (wobei das nicht mein fav...ist)
kann man in og gut street fahren? oder es üben. bin ja auch nur ein mensch und nicht perfekt....

cu 

ps : schaut mal bei www.x-ride.de rein


----------



## Blutdrache (27. August 2003)

Was du hast was zum fahren gefunden WO? 

Ja Street geht eigentlich ganz gut, man muss nur ein wenig herumfahren, dann findet man schon gute Sachen...


----------



## calculon (7. September 2003)

bis vor ein paar Jahren wohnte ich in OG, ich finde man kann da ziemlich gut Cross-Coutry oder sogar auch downhill fahren, meine lieblinsstrecke war zum brandeckturm hoch fahren und danach auf singletrails vorbei am Ortenberger-Schloss zurückfahren. Diese Strecke ist zwar ziemlich kurz, dafür (war) die Abfahrt ziemlich anspruchsvoll.
Ne andere gute und anstrengende Strecke fand ich die zum Moosturm zu fahren.

cu

david


----------



## mountainbiker87 (11. September 2003)

In OG gibts rund um Brandeckkopf, Mooskopf und Hohes Horn eigentlich genug Wege auch Richtung Gengenbach, auch Single Trails oder richtig anspruchsvolle Wege, die aber meist sehr kurz sind. Breitere Waldwege gibt es aber genügend.
Kennt ihr eigentlich ein gutes Fahrradgeschäft in der Region OG.
Wie findet ihr das Fahrrad Magazin ?


----------



## Rune Roxx (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mountainbiker87 _
> *Kennt ihr eigentlich ein gutes Fahrradgeschäft in der Region OG.
> Wie findet ihr das Fahrrad Magazin ? *



Offenburg gibt's nur ein gutes Fahrradgeschäft. Dafür ist das *richtig* gut und die anderen *richtig* schlecht.

"Radsportgalerie Kimmig" - der Chef dort heißt Hermann Brun. Dass er sich mit der MTB-Materie auskennt, merkst du spätestens, wenn du am 3. Oktober in Peterstal GEGEN IHN FÄHRST 

In Zunsweier gibt's noch den Radschopf; auch ok, aber ich komme mir bei erstgenanntem viel besser beraten und aufgehoben vor!

Service & Beratung super; Preis dennoch gut!


----------



## mountainbiker87 (22. September 2003)

Danke, war heut dort, wirklich ein toller Laden. 
Hab mein Jugendrad beim Fahrradmagazin gekauft, bei dem ich jetzt auch Ärger hatte. Der Hermann versteht wirklich was, das ist was anderes als bei FM oder so. 
Radschopf in Zunsweier, lohnt sich des da hin zu fahren. Ist der teuer, was hat der für Marken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blutdrache (22. September 2003)

klick mich


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mountainbiker87 _
> *Radschopf in Zunsweier, lohnt sich des da hin zu fahren. Ist der teuer, was hat der für Marken ? *



Äh, das sind von OG aus 3 Minuten über die B33. Also schau's dir einfach an. So viel Zeit für Beratung wird man dir da aber vermutlich nicht widmen wie beim Kimmig.

Was für ein Rad willst du denn?


----------



## MacDiddy (5. Oktober 2003)

Sevus,

hab mir gerade mal die ganzen Beiträge durchgelesen,.....
hier suchen sooo viele Biker andere Biker (ich z.b. auch) da ist es ja schon ein Wunder das wir uns nicht schon gegenseitig umgefahren haben.
Deshalb die Frage:"warum treffen sich nicht alle Suchenden Biker aus OG mal in der Innenstadt und trinken n Bier?"
Also wenn da interesse besteht würd ich einfach mal sagen.......???
Treffen wir uns am Do. um 18.00 Uhr an dem Brunnen beim Palazo!!!!! Bevor wir uns hier noch monate-lang gegenseitig die ohren vollheulen! 

Kurz zu mir: bin eigentlich aus Stuttgart, studier aber seit 2 Semestern hier in OG, mit dem Bike (ohne Motor) bin ich leider erst seit einem Monat unterwegs     !!!
Tendenz: STEIGEND   

Gruss Diddy


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Oktober 2003)

Wäre spontan dabei. Bin zwar "Acherner", aber nächste Woche sowieso in OG.

Würde ja noch den Gegenvorschlag mit ner gemeinsamen Tour anbringen, aber ich glaube, dafür fahren wir zu unterschiedliche Dizplinen... können wir ja am Do mal besprechen


----------



## nils (5. Oktober 2003)

Hier scheinen ja auch einige FH'ler zu sein. Ob ich am Donnerstag so spät noch in OG bin weiß ich noch nicht, wenn schau ich aber mal auf ein Bierchen vorbei. Was studiert ihr denn? (Meinereiner MA im 7.)
Eine Tour wär auch mal spaßig und so wie es aussieht, können wir mit wenigen Leuten sämtliche Arten des MTBs abdecken. Könnte lustig werden... 

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Rune Roxx (5. Oktober 2003)

BWL im 5. Aber nicht in OG, sondern an der BA in VS - mache nur derzeit mein Praktikum in OG. Würd auch lieber ne halbe Stunde früher mit dem  anfangen...

Nächsten So wollte ich nach dreimonatiger Pause mal wieder MTB fahren - und da ich Samstag bei schönem Wetter 200 Rennradkilometer vor mir hab, muss das auch nicht der Riesenmarathon werden! Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blutdrache (6. Oktober 2003)

Ihr seid mir alle zu alt  Ich bin 16 und mache Berufskolleg Technik und Medien (also praktisch 11. Klasse). 

Donnerstag? Kann ich jetzt leider noch nicht genau sagen


----------



## Alm-Ghandi (7. Oktober 2003)

Donnerstag 18h ist leider nix für mich.
Erstens zu früh am Tag und dann auch noch ein Tag an dem ich gar nicht kann. Schade.

Aber daß Du rund um OG keine Strecken zum Fahren findest kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Alleine das Hohe Horn bietet für den Feierabend schon einige, teilweise echt schwierige Downhills. Als Student kannst Du nach Feierabend ja auch mal kurz zum Mooskopf rüber und das Stückchen Alpirsbach-Gengenbach-Querweg runterfahren um dann wieder von hinten über's HH zu queren, oder Richtung Oberkirch, Geigerskopf, etc. Da gibt's schon einiges. 

Zum Thema Laden: Kimmig ist echt ein guter Tip. Über das Fahrrad Magazin konnte ich mich bisher auch noch nie beschweren. In Oberkirch gibt's noch den Martin Hund, der hat auch gutes Material, aber empfehlen würd ich Dir den Laden dann doch nicht, der Herr wurde während einem Beratungsgespräch dann doch mal ungeduldig bis pampig.


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich muss für morgen absagen! Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## nils (8. Oktober 2003)

Bei mir wirds morgen leider auch nix. Hab nur die ersten zwei Stunden Vorlesung und danach gibts noch genug daheim zu tun


----------



## Rune Roxx (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

sollen wir's kommende Woche noch mal mit dem gemeinsamen Bier versuchen? Di/Mi/Do gegen 17:30 wär für mich perfekt... 

Gruß,
Rune.


----------



## x-ride.de (24. Oktober 2003)

hi jungs,

so ich wollte mich auch noch mal kurz einklinken, hier geht ja schon einiges, in gengenbach haben sie eine kleine naja fast bmx bahn, in wolfach ist die strecke sogar richtig gut. allerdings habe ich fast immer nur konditions orientierte fahrer getroffen und das ist dann für mich als bekennenden freireiter echt etwas heftig. FR-Track habe ich noch keine richtig guten entdeckt wobei es sie hier einfach geben muß...

zu eurer frage nach einem laden mit guter beratung ... ich habe einen online shop und kann auch das meiste besorgen, das zu 20% unter ek, zumindest fast immer. Beratung kein thema, solange ihr wollt und zu den zeiten wo andere längst zuhaben! mein nachteil ich kann es mir nicht leisten immer alles vorrätig zu haben, deshalb warte zeit und nicht immer die möglichkeit alles zu testen. allerdings verkaufe ich auch nur dinge von dennen ich überzeugt bin und welche ich schon getestet habe.

ride wild, ride x-ride


----------



## Blutdrache (24. Oktober 2003)

Wo ist denn die BMX Bahn in Gengenbach? Und bei wem muss ich mich da melden um zu fahren?


----------



## LittleHunter (26. Oktober 2003)

KLEINE INFO

Es ist zwar etwas weit von OG nach Hofstetten aber hier hat auch ein RacePark aufgemacht !

Anbei ein Bild vom Starthügel !


----------



## Blutdrache (27. Oktober 2003)

Ja ich habs in der Zeitung gelsesen! Hast du da mitgemacht? Bei muss ich mich denn da melden wenn ich fahren will?


----------



## LittleHunter (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Blutdrache,

mitgemacht habe ich nicht. Fahre CC und wir mein leichtes Bike nicht schrotten 

Da kannst Du fahren wenn Du willst. Ist nichts abgesperrt es sind nur die Regeln die an einer Tafel stehen einzuhalten. Sonst ist mir nicht gegenteilige bekannt.

cu

littel_Hunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blutdrache (28. Oktober 2003)

Hey vielen dank, da weiß ich wo ich demnächst mal fahren werde  Das problem ist nur, dass der zug nicht bis dorthin fährt, naja mal schauen 

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust nächste oder übernächste Woche?


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Oktober 2003)

Heute war in der mittelbadischen Presse ein großer Bericht über eine Dirtbahn in Wolfach (so ne Beilage über Wolfach). Ist das diese Bahn?

Ich würde mal mitkommen... Auto und Platz für nen Mitfahrer hätte ich dann auch.

Sah schon sehr fett aus.


----------



## Blutdrache (28. Oktober 2003)

Ne Wolfach und Hofstetten sind unterschiedliche 

Wolfach ist größer und auf Bikepark gemacht, aber ich glaube da muss man sich anmelden.

http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. Oktober 2003)

Was du nur immer mit dem Anmelden hast... 

Wo liegt denn Hofstetten? Dachte, das ist auch im Kinzigtal... Mir ist das auch prinzipiell ziemlich egal wohin!


----------



## Blutdrache (28. Oktober 2003)

Jo liegt auch im Kinzigtal  Naja ich weiß eben nicht ob die in Wolfach noch umbauen...


----------



## LittleHunter (29. Oktober 2003)

Vom Bahnhof in Haslach ist es nicht sehr weit nach Hofstetten etwa 3Km. Wenn Du noch durch den Wald fahren willst kannst Du auch einen geilen Singeltrail fahren. Ich bin dabei eine Homepage mit Touren von dieser Region zu erstellen. 
Ich hoffe mein neues Bike kann ich bald kaufen damit ich auch wieder durchstarten kann.

Tschau Zusammen !


----------



## Blutdrache (29. Oktober 2003)

Also, da ich nächste Woche keine Schule habe werd ich mal Freitag oder nächste Woche mit dem Zug nach Haslach fahren und dann nach Hofstetten radeln. Kann mir jemand mal ne Karte geben wo der Park gnau ist? Sonst such ich da eh zwei Stunden lang


----------



## Blutdrache (29. Oktober 2003)

Hier hab ich noch zwei Bilder gedunden: Das wird LUSTIG 

http://www.sc-hofstetten.de/Kontakt/Sportanlagen/Racepark/racepark.html


----------



## Rune Roxx (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich fahre nächsten Freitag wahrscheinlich das Kinzigtal hoch zu ner Party (Richtung Bodensee). Das ließe sich perfekt mit nem Abstecher im Park verbinden. Könnte dich mit HIN, aber nicht mit ZURÜCK nehmen, weil ich dort übernachten würde, da ich am nächsten Tag zuerst nach Waldshut/Tiengen und später nach Zürich fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blutdrache (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin eh schon Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag da, jenachdem was das Wetter macht. Freitag bin ich auf jeden Fall da. Fahre mit dem Zug ist gar kein Problem


----------



## Blutdrache (2. November 2003)

Also jetzt endgültig: Morgen und am Freitag, vielleicht auch Dienstag oder Mittwoch oder Donnerstag noch


----------

